# Customs to Ecuador (updated information 2017)



## Marcoschiluisa (Dec 6, 2016)

If you are planning to visit Ecuador in the near future you should give a look of this list where is detalied all items you can bring through customs at the airport or borders in Ecuador.


	Clothes
	Toiletries 
	Personal hygiene items
	Jewelry and home decorations
	Books, magazines, photographic material
	Food and items for kids;
	Tools you use in your profession
	Also bring no more than one portable tool for domestic use that is not part of your profession.
	Sports, circus, and artists clothing
	Medicine and vitamins. But remember medicines should be accompanied by a national or foreign medical prescription and vitamin supplements can only be up to 4 kg
	Assistive devices for seniors or disabled people, for you if you need one but also for a relative. They can only be intended for one person. 
	A maximum of two blood pressure cuffs, thermometers, and glucometers.
	Cds and Dvds you can easily carry with you.
	A maximum of two pets
	A maximum of two musical instruments and/or musical accessories that can be easily carried by you
	A maximum of three different sports equipment and/or their accessories easily carried by you
	Toys and/or their accessories that can be easily carried
	Only for passengers older than 18 years of age, a maximum of three liters of alcoholic drinks, 20 cigarette packets, 1 pound of tobacco and 25 units of cigars or cigarettes.
	A maximum of six digital memory cards 
	Only up to ten video games 
	Kitchenware, but nothing electric
	Portable electrical appliances for personal hygiene such as: hairdryer, hair straightener, electric shaver. But remember this
	: you can only bring one of each device per passenger, or two per family 
	A maximum of three home electric devices
	A maximum of 300 milliliters of perfume per passenger or 600 milliliters of perfume per family;
 A maximum of 1250 milliliters per passenger or 3000 milliliters per family of beauty products.

In addition to the before, all passengers can bring to Ecuador as personal effects up to one unit, new and used of the following portable devices for personal use:
	Cell phone, 1 new and 1 used 
	Camera, 1 new and 1 used 
	Video camera, 1 new and 1 used 
	Video player, 1 new and 1 used 
	Satellite phone, 1 new and 1 used 
	Tablet, 1 new and 1 used 
	GPS for personal usage
	Laptop and/or its accessories, 1 new and 1 used 
	Electronic calculator, 1 new and 1 used 

If you are coming with your family, keep this in mind: cellphones, cameras, video cameras, video players, satellite phones, tablets, GPS, laptops, and electronic calculators your family group can only bring one new unit of each of these items (fast), and each member of your family group can bring one used item. 
For both single passengers as well as family groups traveling together, you will be allowed to bring as personal effects only one new or used unit of the following items:
	Television up to 32 inches
	Monitor screen up to 24 inches
	Desktop and/or its accessories of domestic use
	Desktop printer of domestic use with a value no more than US $300,00;
	Binoculars
	Telescope
	Projecting apparatus and/or screen for domestic use
	Phone or fax
	Drone up to US $500,00 in value.

Remember to travel smart: Pack light, secure, and follow these instructions.


----------

